# Armyworm or Something Else?



## jpzsports (Jun 1, 2021)

I found a few of these in my lawn this past week. Are these the dreaded army worms or are they some other type of harmless caterpillar? I am in New Hampshire.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Appears to be a Bronze Cutworm. An Armyworm has a distinctive inverted Y on the head.


----------



## jpzsports (Jun 1, 2021)

Powhatan said:


> Appears to be a Bronze Cutworm. An Armyworm has a distinctive inverted Y on the head.


Thank you! After looking at some photos, that definitely makes sense. It seems that cutworms can still do some damage so the grubex I put down is worthwhile but I suppose it's a bit less concerning than armyworms at least.


----------

